# Biology Book For NUMS And MCAT.



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone! 
Two books are available in the market for Fsc Biology, one is of Punjab text book board and the other is by National Book Foundation. I was confused amongst which to follow for both Mcat and Nums. The Punjab book might be better for Mcat but the syllabus provided by Nums is more from the NBF book and the punjab book has very less details as compared to NBF. If I use NBF, i might do a lot better in Nums, but since the bio mcat includes lines of the punjab book copy-pasted, I might not be able to score high in mcat.:?
What do you guys advice? How should I manage?
Regards,


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

punjab book is better covers both tests


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

punjab text book board


----------

